# Why do I need muslin squares?



## Neecee

I've seen loads of lists and nursery packs with them included but I haven't got a clue what they're for! Anyone know?


----------



## harveysmum

They are a godsend, according to everyone I know with babies!! (I have never used one so cant say for sure) but my friends reckon they are just so handy to have. You use them instead of bibs and towels when feeding baby - mop up dribbles, burp cloth, over your shoulder etc, they also mop up any spills you may have with drinks on tables or wooden floors. they are large enough to be used as a cover for you when breastfeeding if you want to keep it discreet, comforter for baby, basically everything. They are £3 for 3 in asda and also £3 for 3 in Ikea as well. I have some and am planning to see what they are like! xx


----------



## moomin_troll

they help when feeding cuz babies love to throw up just as u put the bottle or boob to their mouths n muslim squares r big so help catch it lol also if bf they help cover baby n make u feel like less of a show lol


----------



## Neecee

Ooohhh, thank you!


----------



## Dragonfly

I wanted to know to but was afriad to ask! lol I thought they where for wrapping the baby in! lol now I know what they are for.


----------



## Hevz

:thumbup:


Dragonfly said:


> I wanted to know to but was afriad to ask! lol I thought they where for wrapping the baby in! lol now I know what they are for.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Give it a few months and you'll be recommending the to all pregnant Mummy's too:yipee:

I've got about 15 as sometimes you can get through about 6 a day at 1st:hissy:....I have some white and some coloured, that way no matter what colour wash is going on, I can still chuck some in


----------



## AnnaBanana9

A friend of mine said she found them a godsend to place on the bedding before laying baby down - she said it was MUCH easier to change them than change all the bedding if baby was sick a bit!


----------



## Shinning_Star

oh YES YES YES, lol muslin squares are a godsend, they are so abosrbant, I still have some now, from ds I'lll have to buy new ones for this one, but they are great! Acerooni, cannot sing praises enough!

I actually thought the same and my best mates mum a childminder brought me loads and they were soooo handy! Babies often like to sleep with them too.


----------



## Neecee

Wow! I didn't realise how useful those things were!


----------



## Serene123

I have 50 and I still don't ever seem to have one around when I need it! They are a GODSEND!


----------



## Dragonfly

Neecee said:


> Wow! I didn't realise how useful those things were!

" In The Surrey news today Muslim squares sales have suddely increased by 30% they are not sure where this sudden surge came from as birth rates in hospitals remain the same" 


:rofl: Oi leave the other mums some in the shops! :baby::rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

Ive never used a muslin. Don't know what all the fuss is about, found them rubbish since they don't soak up anything. Recommend little burping towel things though

xx


----------



## XKatX

I have 3 dozen terry toweling nappies instead! They are from MIL and they used to be my hubbies nappies when he was little!! Waste not want not!!!:rofl:


----------



## clairebear

i have loads os muslins and i love them 

jack also uses them as a comforter to go to sleep as they smell of mummies milk x


----------



## Tegans Mama

They're brill. We use them all the time (we only have two :O ) lol and Tegan is in love with them, she sicks on them.. and then gets hold of them in her little hands and wont let go.. Lol


----------



## redberry3

muslin squares = receiving blankets?!?!

sorry girlies...these sounds really helpful but I have no clue what they are! :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

amy_tea said:


> Ive never used a muslin. Don't know what all the fuss is about, found them rubbish since they don't soak up anything. Recommend little burping towel things though
> 
> xx

Sorry to nitpick, but if you've never used muslin squares how did you find them to be rubbish?


----------



## hotsexymum

i use them for winding and put in his crib and moses basket and my pram when it comes


----------



## princess_bump

i love muslins, amazing invention! we use them all the time for winding and burping. like jack, maddi likes to suck on her's too! also sometimes pop them underneath her neck when shes a bit sicky :)


----------



## princess_bump

Shifter said:


> amy_tea said:
> 
> 
> Ive never used a muslin. Don't know what all the fuss is about, *found them rubbish* since they don't soak up anything. Recommend little burping towel things though
> 
> xx
> 
> Sorry to nitpick, but if you've never used muslin squares how did you find them to be rubbish?Click to expand...

hope u don't mind me saying :blush:, cos amy might not come back to the thread but she didn't say she never used them she said she found them not very absorbent, she just preferred the little burping clothes. hope this is ok to say :blush: :hug:


----------



## Shifter

princess_bump said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amy_tea said:
> 
> 
> Ive never used a muslin. Don't know what all the fuss is about, *found them rubbish* since they don't soak up anything. Recommend little burping towel things though
> 
> xx
> 
> Sorry to nitpick, but if you've never used muslin squares how did you find them to be rubbish?Click to expand...
> 
> hope u don't mind me saying :blush:, cos amy might not come back to the thread but she didn't say she never used them she said she found them not very absorbent, she just preferred the little burping clothes. hope this is ok to say :blush: :hug:Click to expand...

It's not worth going on about... but as is quoted above, in Amy's own words "I never used a muslin". *shrug* whatever, it's clearly not what she meant to say. Not important.


----------



## beau_belle

muslin squares are amazing and ill be getting hundreds lol.

at the nursery i work at alot of children use them as comforters because they smell like home.

we also use them to put under babies head when they are sleeping so we can throw them in the wash at the end of the day and sheets dont need to be changed as often.

i think they have 101 uses lol


----------



## Dragonfly

i will have to take everyones word for it,I do see tesco has some in stock now :) I am adding bits to my shopping online every week for baby now.


----------



## the_hug

They are brilliant and would be lost without them!


----------



## cupcake

they are the best here is what i use them for :
*a breathable shield against the sun or wind hung on the stroller
*a shield against the sun in the car, just roll down the window a bit and stick it in
*to wipe up spit up and drool
*as a light blanket or swaddler in the hot summer
*to wipe a bum or body thats full of pee in an emergency ( lol he pees on me a lot)
*tied around his head as a bandanna against the sun at the beach one day
*rolled up on either side of him in his crib to make him feel like someone is there next to him.
the list is endless..


----------



## Dragonfly

humm i could use it as a mask on my bike if i loose mine also. There is another one to add! lol


----------



## bambikate

lol i have to admit i didn't know exactly what they were for but everyone recommended them so i bought them anyway - lol x x


----------



## Nutmeg

Definately great for feeding time! I never bought them with my first but couldn't get enough of them with my 2nd! Will be stocking up on more this time lol. Great for mopping up dribble, puke, using for covering up if you feel you need to whilst bf.

Oh yes agree with people saying great for a comforter too. Esp if you are bf and you put a bit of bm on it, although it will probably have some on it anyways lol.


----------

